# Black frog



## EmmaIves (May 23, 2010)

We've found a black frog - probably 7cm body length, plus legs - in our pond in our garden. Up until now, we've only had ordinary frogs. It's quite skinny, with a triangular shaped head. Anyone got any idea what it is? Is it just a mutated version of the ordinary common frog?

Thanks!

Emma


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

A pic would help, but chances are it is just a natural colour morph. Every now and then an 'unusually- coloured' frog appears- the last one that I can remember in the press was a red frog- but it's quite normal.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Sounds awesome! Pictures plz.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

It's most likely a common frog, some do get quite dark almost black - usually when the water is very cold.








There are a lot of very skinny males around at this time of year, they get themselves into a terrible state having not eaten much if anything over winter and then put all their energy into breeding rather than feeding. Now the breeding is over they can start putting time into finding food.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Great pic Andrew, he's just gorgeous eh! and she doesn't look too impressed


----------

